# PM research machined kit



## hitandmissman (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a machined kit I bought at the Zanesville, Ohio show and put together this week. At least I have one that runs now, he he.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 31, 2009)

That (I think) is a Model 2A. The first engine I ever built (last spring).
Course...yours looks a whole lot better. ;D


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 31, 2009)

That's sweet!

What does their kit look like as delivered?


----------



## Jadecy (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done! I like the color and the wood base. It was good to see you at the show. 

============================================

Here is the PM-2AM fully machined and ready to assemble kit that is pictured in this thread.

http://www.modelmachinist.com/oscil....html?osCsid=0482dbb828a86b86e6905ed736fd9717

I have the parts pictures in the listing. Just click the small pictures to enlarge them. The PM-2AM cylinder is an aluminum extrusion.

The PM-2A is the un-machined version:

http://www.modelmachinist.com/oscil....html?osCsid=0482dbb828a86b86e6905ed736fd9717


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you. That is what I was curious about.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

And I just ordered a kit from ToolGuys.com. They have them on sale for $28.57! Ended up being only a bit more than a Dollar more shipped than PM charges regular price.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 2, 2009)

I think this is the same thing. It was my first engine. So the quality of machining is...well let's just say it's not worth commenting on yet...

I got it for around $35 from blueridgemachinery

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4415.30

But to be honest...this is actually the 4th one...or has parts of a 4th one...with parts from the 1st three. Like I said...my first engine.

It was fun...but I don't have the experience yet to comment on quality of the kit. I will say however, I was surprised about some voids I found when doing the flywheel...as well as the mismatch of mold for the front and back halves of the flywheel. But for me...it was worth the price (er prices).


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 3, 2009)

> I will say however, I was surprised about some voids I found when doing the flywheel...as well as the mismatch of mold for the front and back halves of the flywheel.



Next time, call up PM Research. They'll usually replace any casting that defects. I trashed the bottom cylinder cap on my 2A and don't think they charged me for a replacement. If they did, it was too small of a charge to remember. Top notch vendor !!

Mike


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 3, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Top notch vendor !!



Good to know. I've bought some small items from them before and am interested in some of their models. Thanks.

While I said the model was bought from blueridgemachinery, it's actually a PM Research kit. At the time, I didn't know anything about machining or this hobby.

I should be clear that the reason I ended up buying four wasn't because of the quality of the model...it was the (lack of) quality of my skills...which isn't a reason to ask for an exchange.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Carl,

Your 2A looks grand! From what I have read many like the PM kits. I'm looking forward to machining and assmbly of the kit I just ordered.

They seem to also have a lot of nice accessories. I just hope their shipping when ordered off their web site is not as silly as their shipping on FeeBay. They wanted more than $12 to ship a 2A kit from Ohio to Maryland if ordered via their FeeBay store. 

EDIT: My apologies. The site and FeeBay store I was comparing was Executive Model Design. NOT PM research. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Nov 4, 2009)

........
They seem to also have a lot of nice accessories. I just hope their shipping when ordered off their web site is not as silly as their shipping on FeeBay. They wanted more than $12 to ship a 2A kit from Ohio to Maryland if ordered via their FeeBay store. :(
[/quote said:
			
		

> I checked on "FeeBay" most of the kits were offered by mini-steam and are from Executive Model Design New Albany, Ohio, United States
> PMs address is P.M. Research Inc. 4110 Niles Hill Road Wellsville, NY 14895
> I don't know if they are the same, I think Executive Model Design is just a dealer.
> I have one of there 2a kits and mucked up a part, I asked them at the NAMES show about buying a replacement part and they just took my name and address and sent me the part by mail NO CHARGE.
> ...


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Then I stand corrected.

Mea-goofa...


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Received my PM 2A kit via the Big Brown Parcel Smasher today. 

I'm very impressed. The castings look good. The kit of parts is comprehensive and the drawing/instructions included is top notch. (At least to my eyes).

Cannot wait to get my lathe repaired and make some chips.


----------

